# Three Ladies In A Sauna



## rogerman (Mar 7, 2006)

THREE WOMEN, TWO YOUNGER, AND ONE SENIOR CITIZEN, WERE SITTING NAKED IN A SAUNA. 
SUDDENLY THERE WAS A BEEPING SOUND. THE YOUNG WOMAN PRESSED HER FOREARM AND THE BEEP STOPPED. THE OTHERS LOOKED AT HER QUESTIONINGLY. 'THAT WAS MY PAGER,' SHE SAID. I HAVE A MICROCHIP
UNDER THE SKIN OF MY ARM.

A FEW MINUTES LATER, A PHONE RANG. THE SECOND YOUNG WOMAN LIFTED HER PALM TO HER EAR. WHEN SHE FINISHED, SHE EXPLAINED, 'THAT WAS MY MOBILE PHONE. I HAVE A MICROCHIP IN MY HAND.'

THE OLDER WOMAN FELT VERY LOW -TECH. NOT TO BE OUT DONE, SHE DECIDED SHE HAD TO DO SOMETHING JUST AS IMPRESSIVE.
SHE STEPPED OUT OF THE SAUNA AND WENT TO THE BATHROOM. SHE RETURNED WITH
A PIECE OF TOILET PAPER HANGING FROM HER REAR END.

THE OTHERS RAISED THEIR EYEBROWS AND STARED AT HER.
THE OLDER WOMAN FINALLY SAID.........WELL, WILL YOU LOOK AT THAT....I'M
GETTING A FAX!!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

hahaha :lol: :lol:


----------



## King TT (Apr 22, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Nice :mrgreen:


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Gotta make sure you get your fax right!! :lol: :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:roll:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

:lol: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

